# Crowd-sourcing revisions of the Intro Pack



## RangerWickett (Jul 26, 2011)

At the risk of being compared to a software company, it's been a few weeks since the Player's Guide, Campaign Guide, and 1st adventure have come out, and we've realized we messed up in a few places. We're planning to update the pdf files so people who download them in the future don't have to squint, cock their head to one side, and say, "Why the hell is there a 'flaming brassiere' in this evil cult's temple?"

(That actually happened in one of my games. 14 year old me didn't know how to pronounce brazier.)

So, we're going through ourselves and have our list of revisions and corrections, but if you've spotted anything you think needs to be changed, it would be a great help if you could let us know in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 26, 2011)

Great idea! You might have already caught these things since I mentioned them in a different thread, but here they are again.

- Pronunciation guide on page 4 of the 4e Player's Guide PDF: Include Danoran (I'm assuming it's dan-OR-un rather than DAN-or-un)
- Another one from the 4e Player's Guide PDF: Power card at the back for Yerasol Veteran needs to include the action type (Standard Action)


----------



## SirCharles (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll mention a few I noticed. Sorry if these have already been discussed.

(These are for the Pathfinder version).

- In Island at the Axis of the World, Ilton has a "portion" of cure light wounds. Should be "potion."
- Also in Island at the Axis of the World, Sokana has the spell flame burst. The spell is actually called _flare _burst, not flame burst.
- In the GM's quick reference (pg 42) in Island at the Axis of the World, it says that Roland Stansfield has an "old war wound in his back." That sounds a little awkward. I think it should say _on_ his back.


----------



## Eccles (Jul 26, 2011)

I still find prestige confusing, and the 4e version of the Players' Guide doesn't (I think) make it clear that the uncommon 'cost' increaser is per player, not over the group. (This is for uncommon items, which covers almost every item in the book!)

Also, it doesn't really cover what happens when players try to craft items; I assume that these would simply be made and the player's number of uncommons would be increased...

It would be *really* useful if, as the books come out, you e-publish the new feats, powers, classes, etc - in Burning Sky my character took the ability to sing Seela songs - and that power has changed massively from book to book. I anticipate, for example, the Technologist gadget power would improve further in later levels, but if this is in a book which is only in the DM's hands, then there's a chance that I as the player might not become aware of it. 

Miscellaneous equipment - spending 50gp on a surgeon's kit - could you give me a +2 to heal checks or something for my money?


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 27, 2011)

The Axis Island map on page 20 of IaAoW includes locations marked with the letters A to E.

As far as I can tell, the adventure gives no clues as to what those letters mean.


----------



## Wasteland Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Pathfinder version of the Player's Guide:

On pg.12 "The PCs could use the inherent bonuses rule, and they wouldbe provided a much smaller stipend (about one-fourth the suggestedamount), which could be used to purchase expendable items and highcost spell components).". I believe inherent bonus refers to a 4E mechanic, and is not applicable to Pathfinder.  

On pg. 16, Languages and Accents Sidebar, "Risur speaks Primordial, the language derived from the ancient speech of the original fey titans who ruled the land." I'm not sure if the reference to Primordial is a holdover from 4E and should be changed to a Pathfinder counterpart (Sylvan?), or if Primordial is a Zeitgeist specific language.


----------



## NykeYoung (Jul 27, 2011)

(Player's Guide, 4e version, pg 7): The Gunsmith's power talks about wielding two guns.

(Player's Guide, 4e version, pg 15): The pistol (the only one-handed gun) is not marked as an off-hand weapon.

Either the Gunsmith's power should say something along the lines of "For this power, any one-handed firearm can be treated as having the off-hand property" or just give the pistol the off-hand property (with some notes that the Character Builder will not treat the hand crossbow "pistol" as off-hand)


----------



## phoffman (Jul 27, 2011)

NykeYoung said:


> (Player's Guide, 4e version, pg 7): The Gunsmith's power talks about wielding two guns.
> 
> (Player's Guide, 4e version, pg 15): The pistol (the only one-handed gun) is not marked as an off-hand weapon.
> 
> Either the Gunsmith's power should say something along the lines of "For this power, any one-handed firearm can be treated as having the off-hand property" or just give the pistol the off-hand property (with some notes that the Character Builder will not treat the hand crossbow "pistol" as off-hand)




My advice is just to let the Gunsmith theme to wield pistols in the off hand.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/309312-pistol-off-hand.html


----------



## Ajar (Jul 29, 2011)

Island at the Axis of the World 4E, p34: Asrabey is described as a "High Elf Dreadnought."


----------



## ridingsloth (Jul 29, 2011)

Island at the Axis of the World - I don't see where it's ever explicitly stated what room the Duchess and Sokana go for their nap aboard the Coaltongue. It's possible to work it out from context, but it wouldn't hurt to come right out and say it.


----------



## OnlineDM (Aug 2, 2011)

4e Island, Page 40 and 42 (43rd and 45th pages of the PDF): Evelyn's stat block lists Widdershins Delusion as a Triggered Action but doesn't specify what type. I assume it's intended to be an Immediate Interrupt (if it's an Immediate Reaction it does nothing; if it's a Free Action or No Action it's insane).


----------



## NykeYoung (Aug 3, 2011)

ridingsloth said:


> Island at the Axis of the World - I don't see where it's ever explicitly stated what room the Duchess and Sokana go for their nap aboard the Coaltongue. It's possible to work it out from context, but it wouldn't hurt to come right out and say it.




It's stated on page 4 that they "would retire to an aft room on the ship’s gundeck," but I think it's a bad place to put it.  It would be better if it were with the Duchess's introduction, with Stover's errand, or at the beginning of The Sabotage.


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Aug 9, 2011)

For us playing Pathfinder, please definitively note the differences between the normal elf and the High elf (racial traits/age table would be nice for the High elves).


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 9, 2011)

Will do. Thanks for the comments. It will be another week or so before Russ is back home in the UK, but we should get the revisions up by the end of the month.

And for the life of me, I don't think I ever even read the 3e age tables for elves. I just assumed they lived for 800 years. Wasn't that the limit in 2e?


----------



## phoffman (Aug 9, 2011)

I think in AD&D 2nd edition elves reached Max Age at 350+4d100 years, and they were assumed to disappear into the afterlife.


----------



## Noodle (Aug 21, 2011)

King's Arrival map, p.10 of Axis -- squares are at 10' scale.  Is the intent to run it as 1 sq=10' (so the bridge will really be a chokepoint), or redraw the map to the more traditional 5' scale when we run it?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm compiling this list and am about to send it off to layout. Does anyone have any other comments or errors we missed? Thanks again, everyone who has helped out.


----------



## Colmarr (Aug 31, 2011)

The rebel investigator's Delude power (pg 30) has no target entry and no range (eg. Ranged 10 or Close burst 5).

Its Faerie Fire power is +10 vs Ref, which is very high compared to its other powers.


----------

